

Empowering Neighborhoods and Restoring Play: A Modest Proposal  - maarek
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/freedom-learn/200910/empowering-neighborhoods-and-restoring-play-modest-proposal

======
maarek
"This fear arises, at least in part, because people don’t know their neighbors
as well as they did in times past. People tend to lead private lives, largely
indoors, and adults center their social lives more around their work
companions than around their neighbors." Seems like a solution will require
addressing more than just the kids.

